# Using Palette Gear with Cubase 9.5



## toddkedwards (Jan 17, 2018)

I recently bought a Palette Gear with two buttons and two sliders, I have the two buttons used to control play/stop and record. Were I having trouble is the sliders, which are setup for controlling midi cc data (cc1, and cc11). 

For some reason Cubase does not recognize these as midi. I’ve used the software that comes with the Palette Gear to use but still no luck.

Do I need to set this up as a Generic Remote? I've tried this, but when I go to learn Cubase does not see it or change the values within the Generic Remote setup.

Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## tomhartmanmusic (Apr 21, 2018)

toddkedwards said:


> I recently bought a Palette Gear with two buttons and two sliders, I have the two buttons used to control play/stop and record. Were I having trouble is the sliders, which are setup for controlling midi cc data (cc1, and cc11).
> 
> For some reason Cubase does not recognize these as midi. I’ve used the software that comes with the Palette Gear to use but still no luck.
> 
> ...




Hey Todd, let me know if you got it worked out, I was about to buy it just for this purpose...thx!

Tom


----------



## MChangoM (Apr 21, 2018)

I've been seeing some weirdness lately with MIDI out of my Palette Gear. Sometimes it works fine and for then for no apparent reason, none of my DAWs see any MIDI signals. This includes Studio One, Ableton Live, and also the MIDI monitor app, MIDI-OX. I'm using Windows 10 and the PC correctly sees the Palette Gear as a MIDI device, even when no signals are getting to the DAW. At the recommendation of the manufacturer, I uninstalled and reinstalled the application, and that seemed to work for a while - until it no longer did. I've stopped using it for now - too busy to bang my head against the wall. Non-MIDI stuff works fine. Maybe this has nothing to do with your Cubase issue, but it might.


----------



## tomhartmanmusic (Apr 21, 2018)

MChangoM said:


> I've been seeing some weirdness lately with MIDI out of my Palette Gear. Sometimes it works fine and for then for no apparent reason, none of my DAWs see any MIDI signals. This includes Studio One, Ableton Live, and also the MIDI monitor app, MIDI-OX. I'm using Windows 10 and the PC correctly sees the Palette Gear as a MIDI device, even when no signals are getting to the DAW. At the recommendation of the manufacturer, I uninstalled and reinstalled the application, and that seemed to work for a while - until it no longer did. I've stopped using it for now - too busy to bang my head against the wall. Non-MIDI stuff works fine. Maybe this has nothing to do with your Cubase issue, but it might.



This guy is using it in Logic:


Also, I have a Nanocontroller, and after using its app to assign cc numbers to faders, it's worked fine in PT, Cubase, etc. Then I wanted to assign some more CC's to other faders, opened the app, and it says "UNSUPPORTED MIDI DEVICE" (nothing has changed in my setup). I think all this stuff is fairly flakey....I really wanted to get the Palette gear starter kit...guess I could get from Amazon and send back if it doesn't work...thanks for the input, keep me posted as I am new to Cubase and would mainly be using it there, in 9.5.


----------



## Ethos (Apr 21, 2018)

Have you tried setting up Quick Control parameters on a track to see if the Pallete Gear can control those? That's how I have to make my Avid Mix & Artist Control work with Cubase.


----------



## tomhartmanmusic (Apr 21, 2018)

Ethos said:


> Have you tried setting up Quick Control parameters on a track to see if the Pallete Gear can control those? That's how I have to make my Avid Mix & Artist Control work with Cubase.



I don't have one yet, am thinking of getting one, but the Nano Control needed no setup. All it's doing is sending out a midi cc just like a keyboard, I'm not sure why any of these need setup. Nano works in PT, Logic and Cubase for me with no setup. The program just receives midi via USB with no setup. Don't know about Pallete yet...


----------



## Stephen Baysted (May 14, 2018)

Using 3 sliders and some buttons and knobs here with 9.5. Sliders are setup to transmit CCs: 1, 11 and 21. All works as expected.


----------



## toddkedwards (May 17, 2018)

Here's a walkthrough video on how I setup the Palette Gear to work with Cubase.


----------



## MOMA (Jun 7, 2018)

toddkedwards said:


> Here's a walkthrough video on how I setup the Palette Gear to work with Cubase.





tomhartmanmusic said:


> Hey Todd, let me know if you got it worked out, I was about to buy it just for this purpose...thx!
> 
> Tom



Well, here is another tricky one. Bought the PG with two faders and three knobs using Windows 7 on a I5 16 RAM. Did the set up according to the instructions and it worked as expected – but, when I turn of my computer it goes blue screen on me - every time I have used the Palette in my Reaper DAW. 
Any bright ideas on that one???


----------



## toddkedwards (Jun 7, 2018)

MOMA said:


> Well, here is another tricky one. Bought the PG with two faders and three knobs using Windows 7 on a I5 16 RAM. Did the set up according to the instructions and it worked as expected – but, when I turn of my computer it goes blue screen on me - every time I have used the Palette in my Reaper DAW.
> Any bright ideas on that one???


I'm not sure I'm understanding the problem. Does the Palette Gear not work once you turn the computer back on? I'm not sure why the Palette Gear would give you a blue screen? I need a little more details here.


----------



## MOMA (Jun 8, 2018)

toddkedwards said:


> I'm not sure I'm understanding the problem. Does the Palette Gear not work once you turn the computer back on? I'm not sure why the Palette Gear would give you a blue screen? I need a little more details here.






T

This is what comes up when I turn off the computer. And, yes I know it is the Palette. I have uninstalled and the problem goes away, then reinstalled and the blue screen says hello again. If its the solution with an app that conflicts with the window drivers I don´t know - but its getting on my nerves now. 
Any ideas??


----------



## toddkedwards (Jun 8, 2018)

MOMA said:


> T
> 
> This is what comes up when I turn off the computer. And, yes I know it is the Palette. I have uninstalled and the problem goes away, then reinstalled and the blue screen says hello again. If its the solution with an app that conflicts with the window drivers I don´t know - but its getting on my nerves now.
> Any ideas??



I have no idea, I'm using a Mac to run the Palette Gear software.

I would try reaching out to Palette's support, here's a link to the forum.
https://palette.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/community/topics

Sorry I couldn't be more help with this.

I did find this about that specific error bugcode_USB_driver
https://www.drivereasy.com/knowledge/solved-bugcode-usb-driver-blue-screen-windows-10/


----------



## michaelrohanek (Jan 13, 2020)

Modular Productivity Tool for Creative Pros


Creative Console is the only controller powerful and versatile enough to increase productivity and creativity for photographers, artists, editors, music producers, and any digital creatives.




monogramcc.com


----------

